# Wie installiere ich ein .8bf plugin ?



## borish (26. Mai 2004)

servus pixel-artist,
habe mir gerade ein PS Plugin mit der Endung .8bf herunter geladen und wüsste nur allzu gern wie ich das Teil installiere?

grüsse der bo


----------



## Consti (26. Mai 2004)

Einfach in den folgenden Ordner kopieren:

...\photoshop\plug-ins

ODER

...\photoshop\zusatzmodule

Jenachdem welche Version du hast!

Dann einfach Photshop starten und bei Filtger gucken, dann ists da


----------

